# Outbackers "eastern chapter" rally



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I'm thinking several of us are from the east, maybe a little rally is a possibility over the summer. What do all of you easterners say? Mid July to the begining of august or late august and september are open for us right now. I'm thinking nothing to crazy, just a get together with a pot luck one night and whatever else comes together. I'm sure all the kids would have a blast, and we love sitting around a fire.

If you can list some dates and some ideas for a campground in your posts, we can narrow it down to a time and place that will work for as many as possible.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Sounds great Mike. August looks best for us, as mid -July we will be up north, exploring the 1000 Islands in NY and Ontario, and September, the wife is back to work. She's an elementary reading teacher.

Just 38 more hours til we pick up the new 26RS







....I'm like a kid on Christmas Eve









Tim


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike, August is also good for us! Brian


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

August might work for us too, but most likely the location will determine if we can make it. I am still working on a week off in August since my big vacation is already planned in July. Keep us updated please.


----------



## bcshaw (Mar 8, 2004)

August would be best for us as well. We have already planned trips in May and July.

Ben


----------



## Cats4Nat (Jan 28, 2004)

August is good for us too! How about Pennsylvania?

sunny


----------



## Ritter (Mar 10, 2004)

Were in for August as well, someone make a command decision and we will be there. sunny

Gary


----------



## Brian (Jan 25, 2004)

PA. is OK with for us. Some of our favorite camping spots. Brian


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Since Mike is down at the Outer Banks, I will take the bull by the horns, so to speak and start the location discussion, on another thread.

It appears that August is the best for everyone, so now we just need to narrow it down to when in August.

Tim


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

August would be the best for us as well.

Jim


----------

